# بإنفراد تام ألحان البصخة المقدسة بصوت خورس كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج



## prayer (2 أبريل 2009)

*بإنفراد تام نقدم لكم علي منتديات الكنيسة* 
 

*ألحان البصخة المقدسة*
















بصوت خورس شمامسة 
كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس سبورتنج بالإسكندرية



*ملاحظــة هامة :

يجب تحميل الملفين أولا ً قبل قيامك بفك الضغط عنهما ليتم فك الضغط بنجاح 

الملف من جزئين فقط *

*تحميل الجزء الأول* 

















*تحميل الجزء الثاني*















كل سنة وانتم في كامل النعمة وتمام البركة 
 



إذكروني في صلواتكم
prayer




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليك جارى التحميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على الالحان 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## prayer (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي بنت العدرا ردك الجميل 
ربنا يعوضك
 
​


----------



## prayer (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك كليمو ربنا يباركك​


----------



## prayer (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك كوكومان دائما ً رافع من معنوياتي 

ربنا  يبارك حياتك يا جميل ​


----------



## prayer (4 أبريل 2009)

*أنا شايف الروابط ضاعت بسبب صورة التحميل اللي أختفت

اتفضلوا الروابط مرة أخري*
*
الجزء الأول 

الجزء الثاني
**


*​


----------



## minakhrfn (29 مارس 2010)

كان نفسى اقولك شكرا بس للاسف اللنيك مش شغال ياريت لو تغير موقع التحميل لـmegauploud


----------

